# Project Idea



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I thought I'd share this idea for what could be a nice project. It is a travel mirror being auctioned by the estate of Marlene Dietrich. She apparently traveled with it for a make up mirror. As you can see from the photos, it opens into to a 3-sided mirror. The tray in front is a perfect little router project and the rest looks fairly easy.
Looks like it could a fun and interesting project with a good story behind it.

I've also thrown in the image of a clock that was part of the estate sale and would be very easy to make. (See? As I said recently, "ideas are everywhere.")


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

That dies look like a fun project. I have four daughters so it might turn into 4 fun projects.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

The clock project is dicey at best. . . :lol: 

nice ideas thanks.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Upon reflection, the mirror would make a great gift for the lady of your life.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Oliver that's a great find, do say what they sell for. N


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That has special significance for me Oliver because my darling wife of 60 years on Saturday was named after that lady, her father, like many men at the time was "in love" with Marlene Deitrich!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

harrysin said:


> That has special significance for me Oliver because my darling wife of 60 years on Saturday was named after that lady, her father, like many men at the time was "in love" with Marlene Deitrich!


Harry
Congratulations on 60, that is an awesome achievement. When did you get married? When you were five? You don't look a day over 65!


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

thx for the ideas....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*The lady is a saint....*



harrysin said:


> That has special significance for me Oliver because my darling wife of 60 years on Saturday was named after that lady, her father, like many men at the time was "in love" with Marlene Deitrich!



You tell that lady, from me, Harry, that she must be a saint to put up with you for 60 years........

Well, having met her, I know she is........:yes4:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Daikusan said:


> Harry
> Congratulations on 60, that is an awesome achievement. When did you get married? When you were five? You don't look a day over 65!


Steve, I've mentioned it before, that avatar of mine was taken soon after colour photography was invented!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> You tell that lady, from me, Harry, that she must be a saint to put up with you for 60 years........
> 
> Well, having met her, I know she is........:yes4:


You know it James, I know it and I suspect that she knows it!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

harrysin said:


> Steve, I've mentioned it before, that avatar of mine was taken soon after colour photography was invented!


If I read that before I had forgotten. Hmmmm seems to me that there was color photography around when I was born. . . XX years ago or shortly there after.h34r:


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

(See? As I said recently said:


> Hi, Oliver.
> 
> Woodworkers too!!!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Gaffboat said:


> I've also thrown in the image of a clock that was part of the estate sale and would be very easy to make. (See? As I said recently, "ideas are everywhere.")


Both nice. When I'm looking for new project ideas I usually start with google images, and google the wee out of it. Surprising sometimes, some of the side lanes that will take you to.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Forgot to say. I save pictures of znything and everything even remotely pertinent to whatever project I am researching. Sometimes maybe 100 or so photos. Then I go thru and look them over, discarding duplicates, or otherwise undesirable. Then repeat, and keep on repeating until I have just a few photos, then sketch a detail from one, another detail from another, and so on, until I come up with an original design I want to work from. I have seen clipart that I could use by just making one or two detail changes, but that would be actually stealing someone else's work, so prefer to work from photos. Once I get back in the shop I plan on making a toilet paper holder for the older son. For that one I checked google, etsy, and I don't know what all else. Got some good ideas, but my final design is not even close to anything I found, and probably simpler to make - and it will be routed all the way.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

JOAT said:


> Forgot to say. I save pictures of znything and everything even remotely pertinent to whatever project I am researching. Sometimes maybe 100 or so photos. Then I go thru and look them over, discarding duplicates, or otherwise undesirable. Then repeat, and keep on repeating until I have just a few photos, then sketch a detail from one, another detail from another, and so on, until I come up with an original design I want to work from. I have seen clipart that I could use by just making one or two detail changes, but that would be actually stealing someone else's work, so prefer to work from photos. Once I get back in the shop I plan on making a toilet paper holder for the older son. For that one I checked google, etsy, and I don't know what all else. Got some good ideas, but my final design is not even close to anything I found, and probably simpler to make - and it will be routed all the way.


Your not strange Theo, I save all the photos as well, folders and folders of them, still it's a great reference tool. N


----------

